# HF 25% Coupon



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got a couple of HF 25% off coupons good for Easter Sunday only. Looks like the Easter Bunny is gonna bring that 2 HP Dust Collector I been wanting. Can't beat $150.00. Next stop Wynn to upgrade the filter.


----------



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't beat the pricing of that! A while ago I bought a rockler wall mounted DC and regret it. I should really look into the HF DC.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

I just got a HF dust collector, Straight out of the box I'm impressed with it's performance (especially for $160) with a couple upgrades it should be even better. Quieter than I expected too... can't go wrong.


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

bigben said:


> I just got a HF dust collector, Straight out of the box I'm impressed with it's performance (especially for $160) with a couple upgrades it should be even better. Quieter than I expected too... can't go wrong.



Do you plan on or have you upgraded the filter to better than the 5 micron bag that came with the machine? or do you think the "stock" bag is ok?


----------

